# Just for Leeeeee! Black Sheep Rehabilitation Program.



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Three cheers for "Dayhiker"!!!

Whooowhooo!

I've been having so much fun designing around the basic "Lil Plinker" Profile for a few months now. A classic shape that shoots brilliantly straight off the bandsaw, has proven it'self to be a perfect starting point for all sorts of fantastic 3-D "Mods"!!!!

This is one of my favorites. Still very much the "Lil Plinker", only now with a gentle ergonomic "re-curve" as well as a teardrop shaped , polymorph "palm swell", and my "otter " fork tips. All three come together quite well to complement an already fabulous catapult..In this very special case, I could not be more pleased.... cause I'm actually allowing myself to keep this puppy!!!

I'll post a video with more details later on today.

Have a safe weekend, everybody!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice Lee!

Palm swell looks pretty cool


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:cookie: Oh man, that is SO COOL!!! You really stepped that one up about ten notches, Lee. That recurve looks like it works great.

Super job, man! :headbang:


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Perfect shape and design!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't really care for it. I don't think it would be comfortable and the design looks poorly thought out. It's obviously been " over designed". Send it to me in Michigan and I'll see that it is disposed of properly! :naughty:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Lee, my man, that is superb! Classic shape and elegant design.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks fantastic!!! How did you attach the palmswell to the frame? Super cool!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Even with the artistic talent for complex designs, simple design and elements have real beauty. Like this one!! Nicely done Lee.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is just coolness for your hand!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Lil' Plinkers are the best!, and this one is drizzled all over with awesome sauce.

You the man, Lee.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic! The curve is lovely and that palm swell just sets it off!!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Great work!

Love the recurve shape!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Woah...I like this one A LOT! Nice shape, & I'm diggin' the black/white, & red splash. I can definitely see why this ones for Lee...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! Nice one dude! I'm looking forward to your video later. I'll save my questions until after I see what you detail then. Until then allow me to say, SUPERB JOB! I like your makers mark rendition on this one too. It's terrific  It's nice that you're able to make one for yourself too!! Many of us know what it's like to not have any "nice" ones for ourselves, they all get made and given/traded away!  That's the fun! Oh Lee, I know you made Dayhiker proud on this fork. Him and his Lil Plinker = The Anthophila's Patellas.....

(Just looked back to check that I didn't have too many smiley or winky faces......don't want people getting the wrong idea here )


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Wow, very nice!





you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Looks fantastic!!! How did you attach the palmswell to the frame? Super cool!!!


Spun a 1/4- 20 tap in the lanyard hole as well as two other "blind" holes and filled em with "Morph"...... Then just build off this very solid "foundation"!

Liked the swell so much that I made a mold of it. hehe Not that it's so sophisticated a form or anything, but it enables me to pre fab the swells and just "stick em on"!

This one IS my own, but its too nice to be an only child! I'd kinda like to see em on the shelf, and eventually in some of your hands, really! we'll see....


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Mmmmmmmm........

Me likey!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is an absolute beauty. Great combination of form and function.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Mmmmmmmm........
> 
> Me likey!


Hey! "Mikey Likes It"!!!!! hehehe

Surely you've heard plenty of that line, throughout your *LIFE! *


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That one is drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one Lee. What does the art work symbolize ?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Leeboy that is one helluva stunner i love your work very sexy :naughty: just like me


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee, that is one sexy catty! I like the skunk stripe!

What is the swell made from?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful. Very attractive palm swell. It really stick out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ya done good! :king:


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Whoops*!* Oops*!* Did I just faint again.

Ooh&#8230; Poly just took a dramatic turn toward cultured sophistication.

THAT is just wildly poly posh stunning, Lee Silva*! *

*L







ve* what you did*!* Rehabilitation and resuscitation required.

















Edit: Page #2 need some pics. Well it did*!*


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice one Lee. What does the art work symbolize ?


The touchmark came about when I started jewelry design. Being so much closer to the work during the process allowed me to understand just how intense a connection i had to the work. I began to sign the work I connected with most, with the "X" and "O" (You know... Like in a "love letter") Not long after that, nothing was allowed off the bench that was not worthy of the mark... So It goes on everything. Most everything! I forget once in a while...

The "Racing Stripe" or skidmark rather, was an experiment in applying a thin polymorph "Decal" so to speak, to the otherwise plain white surface. Still workin on that idea... Some have been proper train wrecks!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Lee,

I am in awe! - WoW! (Wow oh Wow)

These two pictures are now in my memory.

- Just not on my computer 

great work!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Poiema said:


> Whoops*!* Oops*!* Did I just faint again.
> 
> Ooh&#8230; Poly just took a dramatic turn toward cultured sophistication.
> 
> ...


see?!! BIG brain! Thank you lady....


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

BeMahoney said:


> Lee,
> 
> I am in awe! - WoW! (Wow oh Wow)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, kind craftsman Sr!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> Lee, that is one sexy catty! I like the skunk stripe!
> 
> What is the swell made from?


Thanks! Swell is "Polymorph"


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > Lee, that is one sexy catty! I like the skunk stripe!
> ...


Oh! I remember that you used that to do a really cool mod to a dankung.

Once it is hardened can you grind/sand it for a final shape?

This stuff sounds great for trying out new things; if it doesn't turn out good just melt it again!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Nobodo said:
> ...


That's something you just don't have to think about workin with this stuff... In fact you're much better off forgetting all you know about finishing slingshots using traditional materials, altogether! It's a lot like forging really. Rather than remove and replace material (which you can do) it is easier worked in it's relaxed state by moving the material..... Cuts very well with a sharp knife... Got to try it to really get my drift. You will find some use for it, somewhere if you do. guaranteed!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent work, great design!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Just plain sexy brotha! Well thought out! 
Cheers!
E.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Pure elegance! Polydesign 2.0!! I love the polymorph idea for the palmswell. Verrrrry cool one, Lee! B)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A great mod to a classic frame! It looks like a perfect frame for some long draw action. How about some video of it smashing some cans?

Keep up the fantastic work.

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Silva said:
> ...


 Sweet work on a classic shape Lee. You definately made your mark on the shape and contour.
POLYMORPH!! You know I am a fan of this material already. Hahaha. I love its ability to be reused and reworked without losing and of its mass. Enjoy your new shooter! 
Be well,
SF


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> A great mod to a classic frame! It looks like a perfect frame for some long draw action. How about some video of it smashing some cans?
> 
> Keep up the fantastic work.
> 
> Todd


Same opening thought at the same time as you GW. Haha . Great minds think alike!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

superb one Lee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haziflad (Jan 13, 2015)

Is that awesome catty for sale?


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

HOLY SPIKOLI Lee this is one awesome shooter. It screams ur personality. It truly fits you brother. I absolutely love this shooter bro. Top notch for sure ur craftsmanship is bar none badass . Such a cool shooter.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I knew it 
"happy insomnia" 
pays of ;-)
Cheers


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Just wanted to come back and savour this once more. One thing is very clear to me, Lee Silva. You have a great eye for your compositions's colour, lines, and form. It's just really very pretty. I like how this frame makes me feel when I look at it. I hope you are finding time to enjoy it.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent Master, just by looking at it captivates you. :wub:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I see that this post is around since february and I missed it somehow... :stupidcomp:

Now I have the chance to rest my eyes on pure elegance!

:bowdown:

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

haziflad said:


> Is that awesome catty for sale?


No sir.... I'd like to make more though... I'll be sure to post if I do.


----------



## A.Henman (Feb 1, 2015)

Whats the main fork made from? Stunning shooter!


----------

